# new temporary look on the brute!



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

ok guys picked up a set of laws at mud jam but my dad bought my wheels and tires so had to put my old wheels back on for now but let me know what ya think
























and here is a pic of my dads brute with my old wheels and tires


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

How do you like the pink and red spring combo with the outlaws?


----------



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

havent got to try it out yet


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

have a set just like those , if you want to mount a spare


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks Good, will the Outlaws fit on the other rims? that would look even better.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks real good! Now... call me crazy, but it looks like your missing a lug nut on your front in the first pic


----------



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah they would fit on the other rims but my dad bought them from me so im just trying to decide what wheels i want now and i am missing a lug nut on the right front good eye haha


----------

